# Bachmann HO EZ Track #5



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I typically use two Atlas #4 or #6 turnouts to make my crossovers between two parallel sections of track. The Bachmann #5 Wye turnout looks to have one straight side and the other turns out unlike my Atlas wye turnouts that look like an actual Y. Would two Bachmann #5 left or two #5 right work to cross between two parallel sections of track? Also is there a two into one adapter for the Bachmann turnout controllers so I can use one controller to work both of the turnouts in the crossover? Thank you.


----------



## rhfil (Feb 3, 2014)

Not knowing anything about turnouts I just assumed that you could wire them together and did that to two Life-Like turnouts which connected two sections of a figure 8 and it worked perfectly. One switch, that came with the turnouts worked them nicely. Would seem to me that should be true with any turnouts except perhaps the tortoise ones which seem to need a lot of power.


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Bachmann #5 wye turnouts?*

I don't have a problem with bare wires it is the Bachmann EZ track that has molded plastic plugs on the ends of the wires that power the turnouts. I know I can cut and splice but it would be cleaner if Bachmann has a two into one adapter. I was just wondering if anyone that uses the Bachmann EZ track knows of such a thing. Also do two of the #5s make a parallel crossover? Thank you.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually, there's a difference between the Bachmann No.5 Wye turnout, and Bachmann's conventional No.5 left and right turnouts, and that is that the No.5 Wye turnout is in fact a Wye turnout.

And if you're going between parallel tracks, you'd probably be better off just using Bachmann's No.6 left and right crossover turnouts. I have two of them on my layout. But, for some reason, Bachmann decided to make these turnouts with each side of the turnout being actuated separately from the other. From the sound of it, you should probably get the non-DCC version. The DCC-controlled version doesn't have switch wires that can be spliced together.


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Pilot, thank you. I have only seen the #5 wye EZ turnouts in pictures on ebay. It looks like one side is straight and the other turns out rather than a true Y like my Atlas wye. I asked the seller and was told they have #5 wye on the back. I just checked and the pictures on ModelTrainStuff.com look like one side is straight. I just can't tell if the angle is such that they can be used for parallel crossovers.

I use four Atlas #6 turnouts on my current layout with one 19 degree line crossing to make double crossovers. This works very well. I don't know why I'm even looking at Bachmann EZ track, I have so much of the regular NS track.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Trust me, I have all three of Bachmann's No.5 turnouts, left, right, and Wye.

http://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Trai...ords=bachmann+ez+track+ho+scale+nickel+silver

http://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Trai...ords=bachmann+ez+track+ho+scale+nickel+silver

http://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Trai...ords=bachmann+ez+track+ho+scale+nickel+silver

See the difference?


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you Pilot, the picture is truely worth a 1000 words. So will two #5 left turnouts make a parallel crossover? I'm still asking because I have very limited space on a board I'm puting together for my father. The #6 turnouts are longer than the #4s so I used #4s to crossover between the inner and outer loops. I used the snap tracks for sidings although I suspect #4s would work more smoothly. I just don't have as many #4s as the snap tracks.

I was following an ebay sale that included five of the #5 EZ track. It went for more than I wanted to spend so I'll likely just stay with the conventional track which I have plenty of.

No one has responded with a two into one connection so I can run two turnouts with one switch controller. I guess splicing two together is the way to go. I just hate to modify the factory wires.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

You COULD do it with No.5s, if you wanted to try and assemble a double crossover, but using Bachmann's No.6 crossover turnouts would likely work as well, if not better. They're each about the same length as a pair of No.5s end to end, and a little longer than two No.4s end to end, but each one will be a bit narrower, and will get you closer track spacing. You also wouldn't have to mess around trying to get your track joints lined up evenly, you could splice the wires together without permanently joining two otherwise separate track pieces, and one No.6 crossover is cheaper than two single No.5s (by the same token, two No.6 crossovers will be much cheaper than four No.5s and a crossover joint).

http://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Trai..._sim_t_20?ie=UTF8&refRID=13CQ3GM2H1YR19G8YV21
http://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Trai...d_sim_t_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1YGZM4RBKQF0Q9M76VWC


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree that the #6 crossover is the way to go if there is space. I just picked one up on ebay. I think it will be too long for the layout I'm working for my father but I have managed to pick up some EZ track and it was a good deal so I will use it for myself. Thank you for your shared wisdom.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

My pleasure. Good luck with your layout. If you need help with anything else, the gang here can answer pretty much anything.


----------

